# smelly aroma from fish tanks



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

currently the temps r all at 80-82 f and my room smells like sh*t io vcant sleep there cuz my dad sed im gonna get leegionares disease (some disease from to much water around u builds up bacteria in lungs)

i have 2-20's and 2-10's in my room and im runnin to aquaclear minis on the 10's and have a 40-60 whisper running on the 20 long while i ahve aqua clear 200 on the 20 long

in the 10 gal i jhave 2 small 1 1/2 - 2 in mating cons and th other 10 i have to small 2 in texas a 3 in pleco and a small pleco in the other one

in the 20 long i have a 4in pleco with 4 1-2 in jack dempseys
in the reg 20 i have a 5 in armour catfish a 2 in buttikoferi a small 2 in tiger botia and a 4 in pleco

only the whisper has carbon while the other ones have bioballs in where the carbon shoyuld be

wat should i do the rioom smells bad even though i have like 4 ythings that r supposed o absorb oder and put out a fresh scent but dont..... any ideas? im goin to the fish store this after noons at like 4 pm (eastern) so id likea response by then this is urgent i dont want my fish tanks gone

THX


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

an air filter. I have a 200g tank in my room. Without an air filter, it gets muggy and smell terrible. But once I put in a nice air filter, all that went away. No humidity/smell at all almost.

Only problem of course is that you have to go out and buy one and I dont think they're very cheap, although maybe some place like walmart sells em at a decent price


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

to Water Quality


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2004)

You must not have proper air circulation. Open your windows and doors get some air circulating in there.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

get a fan and open your windows... it must feel like a swamp in your room.

btw that comment your father made is not true... it only occurs under cold climates where moisture builds up in your lungs... humidity on the other hand which you are describing have no adverse effects on your lungs.


----------



## andymel (Oct 27, 2003)

Are the tanks covered?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Have the tanks been completely cycled? My small fish room has over 300 gallons of water and I have never had any smell and I dont use carbon. Fully cycled tanks that have the bio-filtration to handle the bio-load should not smell.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

Hey G... how come you don't use carbon?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I have never had a reason to use carbon. I have some should I ever need to use medication in my tank so that I can remove it easier...but other than that I have never had a need.

I know...there are some keepers that swear by it and say it is a necessity in every fresh water tank, but it seems the verdict is still out on that. I think people that use carbon to control odor have a bigger problem, because in my experience, in a healthy tank water doesnt smell.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

legionares diesaes comes from stagnate water sh*t thats been sttin awhile. occurs

in air-condtioning some times. im an a/c tech and thought i had it for awhile but

they tested for it and came back neg


----------



## rufus (Jan 6, 2004)

open up the room if you can


----------

